# Electrolytes during a flare



## mom_to_three (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone use a specific electrolyte replacement during an IBS-d flare? I seriously get dehydrated every time and either get very sick or end up in the ER. Drinking more just doesn't do it for me. I always have a supply of Pedialyte on hand. That seems to do the trick for me. I was just wondering if there was something better out there that people take or a supplement that can always be taken. Thanks


----------

